# Magnetic Dipstick.



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

I just received my magnetic dipstick from Gold Plug for my Honda. Why did I buy the dipstick version vs the drain plug? Because, people check the oil level far more often than they drain the oil.

The dipstick was heavy, substantial and very high quality. The magnet itself was very strong. I fumbled my way in the rain and dark to the garage and installed it. Besides the obvious benefit, it looks awesome as well. Next month I'll order a magnetic drain plug from them as well.

My only regret is not buying this sooner and installing it before the motor was ever started. I could have put it on myself at the dealership prior to them prepping the machine and me taking it home. I did change the oil after just four hours of it idling in my backyard. I'll do the next oil change after its first use, hopefully soon!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Today I learned there are magnetic dip sticks.
Seems like holding the metal filings down at the bottom (on drain plug) would be better to me though.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

dbert said:


> Today I learned there are magnetic dip sticks.
> Seems like holding the metal filings down at the bottom (on drain plug) would be better to me though.


Maybe so, but I think I prefer the idea of being able to clean the dipstick every time you check the oil vs cleaning the drain plug every time you change the oil. I to have heard of drain plugs, but never dip sticks.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It makes perfect sense. You can wipe the dipstick clean a hundred times between oil changes.
Unfortunately they only attract ferrous metals. Won't work on aluminum or yellow metals. 
I have a magnetic plug on my car and there is very little attached to it with oil changes around every 4k miles. Granted there is a filter that will pull out most it. At least in theory.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

You let it idle for 4 hours? Worst thing you could do to break it in. It should be run wide open throwing wet heavy snow for 4 hours.

I think a magnetic dipstick is cool in theory but a magnetic drainplug is best. Besides your engine shouldn't make much if any noticable metal once broken in if the oil is changed per schedule.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Kpax,

This thread isn't about engine break-in methods or procedures. In fact, on this board alone, I've read at least half a dozen different "opinions" on how to break-in an engine. When I said "idling" it was done in a controlled manner while changing throttle settings every half hour. Until someone produces a statement, document or procedure written by Honda of America I will assume that I did the break-in procedure properly and within code.

As for the magnetic dipstick, I think it's a great idea and made in Bozeman, Montana of aircraft-grade aluminum.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's a quote from a Honda manual for outboard engines which are very similar to the GX series except for water cooling vs air-cooled.

" Proper break-in operation allows the moving parts to wear in smoothly for best performance and long service life. For the first 10 hours, run the motor at LOW speed, and avoid full-throttle operation ".


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

If the thread isn't about break-in why did you tell everyone how you broke it in? Per code? What code? 

Many auto manufactures and other manufacturers have said the same thing since the beginning of time and it's been shown to not necessarily be correct. To each their own. If the motor is unloaded the rings aren't seating/sealing like they should and that's the main point of the break-in.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

dbert said:


> Today I learned there are magnetic dip sticks.
> Seems like holding the metal filings down at the bottom (on drain plug) would be better to me though.


 
Why not both? Is this Goldplug.com or is it another website? I used to epoxy Samarium Cobalt magnets to all the engine drain plugs in the house, when I could get them easily.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

guybb3 said:


> Why not both? Is this Goldplug.com or is it another website?


I gotta check it out, it would look cool


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Did I just read that the dipstick is made of aircraft grade aluminum? I hope it has a magnet attached to it.
Sid


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Based on some of the questions about this thread, like the one above by Sid, it makes me wonder if anyone reads what I write!

Sid, the dipstick has a very powerful magnet on the tip. Take two seconds and read the previous posts and/or check out Goldplug.com and educate yourself.

I just ran the Honda for two more hours and changed the oil again, for the second time. The dipsticks magnet is so powerful it makes it hard to put in because it tries to grab the headlight post. So, to answer Sid's question again, the magnet is very strong.

The magnetic dipstick DID grab on some fine metal particles which I wiped off the tip with a rag.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Kpax,

The sad thing about life is that no matter how diligent and careful the two of us are in regard to the care and maintenance of our new snowblowers, I'll bet that the guy who changes the oil in his every five years will have a Honda that lasts just as long as ours. 

I will order two magnetic drain plugs tomorrow. Cheap insurance when compared to the cost of a new Honda snowblower and repairs due to wear and tear. As for the non-ferrous metal particles, only frequent oil changes will help.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If only the engines like 10 hp and over would have small spin on filters but then the engine would outlast the blower.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

EarthWindandFire said:


> Kpax,
> 
> The sad thing about life is that no matter how diligent and careful the two of us are in regard to the care and maintenance of our new snowblowers, I'll bet that the guy who changes the oil in his every five years will have a Honda that lasts just as long as ours.
> 
> I will order two magnetic drain plugs tomorrow. Cheap insurance when compared to the cost of a new Honda snowblower and repairs due to wear and tear. As for the non-ferrous metal particles, only frequent oil changes will help.


I couldn't agree more. I'm just a ballbuster and tend to stand my ground when I believe in something.

I'm 30 and expect this blower to take me to retirement...especially the way I maintain things. 

Some people always talk about how expensive things like the hydrostatic drive would be to replace if it takes a dump but I think it's only expensive if the rest of the machine around it is a piece of crap...I wouldn't think twice about putting $600 bucks into a 20 year old honda that was well maintained to go another 20.....


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool idea. The shipping to Canada would be almost the cost of the plug.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

kpaxfaq said:


> some people always talk about how expensive things like the hydrostatic drive would be to replace if it takes a dump but i think it's only expensive if the rest of the machine around it is a piece of crap...i wouldn't think twice about putting $600 bucks into a 20 year old honda that was well maintained to go another 20.....


ditto!!!


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

**** those little plugs are pricey. Not sure if a heavy dipstick is a benefit...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Shredsled said:


> **** those little plugs are pricey. Not sure if a heavy dipstick is a benefit...


The weight doesn't matter. It's the magnet at the end of it that makes it beneficial.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The weight doesn't matter. It's the magnet at the end of it that makes it beneficial.



haha I know... read the the initial post, mentioning the weight.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My Sears/Murray is 48 yrs old and still working, and I do all the work myself, with the original engine, that speaks for a little education I hope. Just kidding.
Sid


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Sid: Your on LI.....does it snow there...LOL


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

For what it is worth The 212cc Predator manual says this about the Break in period:

A. Breaking in the Engine will help insure proper equipment and engine operation.
B. The operational break in period will last about 3 hours of use. During this period.
-do not apply a heavy load to the equipment
- do not operate the engine at maximum speed.
C. The maintenance break-in period will last about 20 hours of use. After this period Change the engine oil.

You always get some awkward wording due to translation.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> For what it is worth The 212cc Predator manual says this about the Break in period:
> 
> A. Breaking in the Engine will help insure proper equipment and engine operation.
> B. The operational break in period will last about 3 hours of use. During this period.
> ...


I've always wondered what is the BEST way to break in a motor. Has anyone ever been around after they freshen up a motorcycle engine for road racing? See where I am going with this?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Roy
Yeah it snows, but I never saw 4ft, except in drifts.
Sid


----------

